# Recommendations for RV repairs?



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

Does anyone have recommendations for RV repairs (coach, not engine) in the area (inc GDL)? I could manage much of the labor myself, providing I can obtain the necessary parts from Winnebago, but the broken side window will need a full repair.

I'll be grateful for any information.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Such RVs are not sold in Mexico, so parts would have to be imported from the USA; pretty costly option.
Your best bet would be a trip to the Rio Grande Valley of Texas; Mission to McAllen area, where there are a lot of dealers, as well as mobile repair guys.


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

It might help if you'd specify what repairs you are trying to accomplish. As RV noted, you would be able to find parts around McAllen, which can be reached in a long day's drive (11 hours) from Ajijic or Chapala, providing you use the GDL bypass, the San Luis Potosi bypass and the Ciudad Victoria bypass. We just did it both ways with about an hour's daylight to spare.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

Lichtsinn of Forest City, IA (Winnebago's local dealer) is sending us the parts. The only one that requires a bit of expertise is the installation of a fixed side window, and Junior's shop is going to handle that for us once the parts arrive. I'm learning that I can install a faucet on my own.

Fortunately, Mercedes, Freighliner, Cummins, and Onan dealers are available in GDL (and across Mexico) so maintenance of the engine/chassis shouldn't be an issue.

Moving to Mexico is teaching me to steop outside the box in creating solutions.


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

*RV repair man*



dogtags said:


> Lichtsinn of Forest City, IA (Winnebago's local dealer) is sending us the parts. The only one that requires a bit of expertise is the installation of a fixed side window, and Junior's shop is going to handle that for us once the parts arrive. I'm learning that I can install a faucet on my own.
> 
> Fortunately, Mercedes, Freighliner, Cummins, and Onan dealers are available in GDL (and across Mexico) so maintenance of the engine/chassis shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Moving to Mexico is teaching me to steop outside the box in creating solutions.


This man should be able to help you .
Alejandro Alvarez
cell o44 3339 03 07 72
lives in Guadalajara

Av. Central No. 270 Cd. Granja Zap. Jal

Serves RVs in trailer park San Jose del Tajo , on Lopez Mateo ave

park 


Alex speaks Spanish only, but manager of the park, Andrew, knows English
very well , and will help .

Say hello from Eva and Bastian

good luck
e


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for that contact. Language won't be a problem. 

Cheers. 

dt


----------

